# Google Earth



## Greg (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone else check out *Google Earth* yet? Google's temporarily suspending downloads, but I was able to find a download *here*. If you're running Windows 2000 or XP, check it out. It's really cool.

You can fly over Mount Washington:






Or maybe you'd rather visit Whiteface:





Or Sugarbush:





Or even the mighty Jiminy Peak:





The stills don't do it justice. The really cool part is flying around and zooming in and out.  8) 
 :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2005)

Downloading now...you do such a great job of finding EVEN MORE distractions for me!  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Downloading now...you do such a great job of finding EVEN MORE distractions for me!  :lol:  :wink:


No prob. This one is a major time suck. Be careful!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, just spent a few minutes playing around with it...how did you get the 3d images?  I'm only getting the aerial shots but not a fly by.


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yeah, just spent a few minutes playing around with it...how did you get the 3d images?  I'm only getting the aerial shots but not a fly by.


The right-hand vertical slider is your tilt. That's the cool part.  8)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'll give it another go...wasn't working at the time...


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep, been beta-testing it for awhile now. I've been using Keyhole (the larval stage of GE) for about 5 months now. Fun stuff. Check out the 3D buildings in NY and Chicago. Also, the Grand Canyon is a hoot...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 5, 2005)

The sickest thing I've come across is leapfrogging from one spot to another.

Start in DC and then enter Moscow, Russia and watch the flight in action.

-Stephen


----------



## awf170 (Jul 5, 2005)

have you seen hi res location with it, man it is insane... snowbird/alta looks awsome


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for another major time waster!   That is really slick though!


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2005)

The Pemi and Franconia Ridge are cool areas to "fly" around...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 5, 2005)

Fun stuff...


----------



## TramperKen (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry: I can't download, site says too many are downloading   I have to come back later.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 5, 2005)

interesting how it can't show depth well on buildings which makes sense because the photo was shot from essentially straight down.  so the lower you put the angle in boston, the flatter the buildings become whereas lowering the camera position in the mountains shows depth.  whew, one hour of my evening has been totally lost!


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> interesting how it can't show depth well on buildings which makes sense because the photo was shot from essentially straight down.  so the lower you put the angle in boston, the flatter the buildings become whereas lowering the camera position in the mountains shows depth.  whew, one hour of my evening has been totally lost!


For Boston and other major cities you can toggle on a 3D model of the buildings. Click the "Buildings" checkbox. I'm really digging this!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 5, 2005)

<sigh>  They don't support OS-X.  I have to run a pc emulator to run it.  Looks real cool though!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 6, 2005)

If you turn on roads, it'll show you the trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Man, this is sick.  I did flyovers of Burke, Whaleback, Pats, Okemo, Killington, etc.  

So is it 'in real time feed' or something?  I ask because yesterday afternoon Killington was in a large shadow when I did my flyover.


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> So is it 'in real time feed' or something?  I ask because yesterday afternoon Killington was in a large shadow when I did my flyover.


Nope. All satellite imagery. Killington happens to be in a dark, but high res image. Try doing a slow and low flight over the Berkshires. The resolution in most of Mass is incredible.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, you wonder how they decide what gets included for photographic imagery and what doesn't. All of the state of MA is in there, but very little of the rest of New England. All of NJ is there too.

P.S. Check out Giza, Egypt.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2005)

Be sure to take a flight through the Himalayas:  

K2: 35°53'N, 76°30'E
Everest: 27°58'N, 86°55'E


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but if you use the directions feature you can then get it to fly through the route that it picked out, following all the curves in the road.


----------



## Paul (Jul 6, 2005)

There's a MB associated withit as well. I'll try to find the link, some people have found some interesting things, and they do some cool scavenger hunts ala Geocaching.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 6, 2005)

From what I can tell looking  around my area is that the imgs are about 3 1/2 to 4 years old.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clear img of ground 0.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool, if you look at the ski areas in MA they still had some snow on the trails when the photos were taken! 8)




Link to .kmz file that will open the view up in Google Earth if your interested




Link to .kmz file that will open the view up in Google Earth if your interested




Link to .kmz file that will open the view up in Google Earth if your interested


----------



## awf170 (Jul 7, 2005)

i wonder why only some places are in high quality, also i wonder if they real versin(this is the beta) will be all high quality(that would be insane)

like for NH they already have high quality satalite images, why dont they use them
http://www.terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=19&X=402&Y=6128&W=3


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Cool, if you look at the ski areas in MA they still had some snow on the trails when the photos were taken! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicking those KMZ files is pretty cool. Thanks. It's neat to jump between those three ski areas.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Clicking those KMZ files is pretty cool. Thanks. It's neat to jump between those three ski areas.



Glad it worked for ya, I wasn't sure if I did them right.  When you open them does it place extra Placemarks in your Temporary Places folder?  I couldn't figure out how to stop it from doing that.


----------



## Paul (Jul 7, 2005)

One thing thats interesting as well, some of the "newer" images on GE are older than the ones that were on Keyhole 2.0. for example, when I initially d-loaded Keyhole back in Jan, the image for South Philly showed a completed Lincoln Financial Field and Citizens Bank Park, and a rubble field where Veterans Stadium was. The Eagles logo was visible in the endzone, so I'd guess the date sometime in the fall of '04. (Fall of '03 CB Park wasn't done) Now, LFF is under construction, CB Park is barely started, and there's a diamond visible in a still-standing Vet. that would put it at about Spring / Summer '03.

Why an older image?


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Doesn't add them for me. Speaking of the "Temporary Places" folder, check out the "Sightseeing" entries. The Grand Canyon and Mount St. Helens are particularly cool. You can also fly over the Mount Hood which is SSE of Mount St. Helens.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 7, 2005)

My wife asked me this AM if I went to bed or was I  on Google earth all night. :lol: I won't answer.   :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2005)

My 5 year old Toshiba laptop doesn't even get close to meeting the requirements. 
Not
Even
Close.

And I doubt work would appreciate my efforts.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 7, 2005)

fly over would look awsome on a really good computer... cause my computer cant load the images totally into perfect resolution before i get to them


----------



## TramperKen (Jul 7, 2005)

:lol: It works, it works.  I still don't understand why I had to wait to download but I did and it works.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> My 5 year old Toshiba laptop doesn't even get close to meeting the requirements.
> Not
> Even
> Close.
> ...


Time for an upgrade..its worth it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd liek to upgrade, but other things have priority- younger brother getting married in Montana (it's expensive to get to MT!), I want new skis...I'll stick with the clunker computer I have for now. I'll just have to miss out on the cool stuff...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I want new skis...
> 
> just have to miss out on the cool stuff...



The skis are the cool stuff 8) .


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Cool, if you look at the ski areas in MA they still had some snow on the trails when the photos were taken! 8)



I meant to mention this is becuase the clearest sattelite photos are taken in the early or late winter, when there is the least amount of haze in the atmosphere.

-Stephen


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes sense.  Its funny though since the surrounding states are mostly green MA looks like a barren waste land...


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> MA looks like a barren waste land...



*whistles innocently*


j/k....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> 
> j/k....



 :lol:


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

.kmz of the view to the south from Denali


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pic, but the .kmz didn't work for me.  I just got an overhead view of fairbanks.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone considered getting Googel Earth Plus?

-Stephen


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

How does *this .kmz file* work?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Has anyone considered getting Googel Earth Plus?
> 
> -Stephen



Nope, but if I had a GPS I might consider it.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> How does *this .kmz file* work?



Wow. I was on my bookmark and did yours... it was like creeping slowly forward to look over the edge. Eeiry.

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that you can rotate on the spot you are standing? Instead it rotates on the focal point in the center of the screen. 

-Stephen


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Wow. I was on my bookmark and did yours... it was like creeping slowly forward to look over the edge. Eeiry.



Thats funny, I guess mine was close then...



			
				Stephen said:
			
		

> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that you can rotate on the spot you are standing? Instead it rotates on the focal point in the center of the screen.


*YES*, I find that very annoying!


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Has anyone considered getting Googel Earth Plus?


If this included high res imagery like Mass worldwide, I would in a second.



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can. Double-click on the area you would like to be the rotation axis and as it begins to zoom towards it, click the red stop button in the middle of the navigation panel. It will then rotate around that point.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably would too, but it doesn't sound like it does.  I was surprised to see how much of the rest of the world has high res imagery.  Iraq has some pretty high res stuff, as does Moscow, Italy, Istanbul, etc...



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> I think you can. Double-click on the area you would like to be the rotation axis and as it begins to zoom towards it, click the red stop button in the middle of the navigation panel. It will then rotate around that point.



I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 9, 2005)

You can't really trust the coordinates on this thing. Here's a good example:






That courtyard you see is the old royal observatory. In reality, the prime meridian runs right through the middle of the courtyard. Trust me I've been there. I could proabably tell you more about the pm then you'd ever care to know, but I digress.

In any case, the PM is close to 100 yards off, by my estimation. And this error just gets multiplied the farther out you get.

In case you want this view for yourself, here it is.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya know, the more I play with this, the more impressed I am. Check out a metro area and check the boxes for various layers (lodging, dining, bars  :beer: , grocery stores, etc.). Click on a layer item and you get a little baloon with addresses, phone numbers, etc. Great resource in addition to looking cool. Everyone I show this to is blown away.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2005)

yup, same here regarding more impressed with more use.  the driving directions thingy needs to be worked out a little bit, i am not sure which database they are using but it sent me down route 2 to get to franconia from StJ   the layers for clubs and bars are pretty cool.  wonder which database that is linked to.

as cool as it is, i could foresee a demand for one step higher.  linking google earth with the yellow pages, yahoo maps which i prefer for driving directions, and obtaining hi-res graphics for more of the US.  i could be pursuaded to pay a few bucks a month if a few more and better resources were linked together.  i imagine they are trying to get the bugs worked out.  unfortunatley, my system can't run the software without some distortion


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i imagine they are trying to get the bugs worked out.


Like many of the other Google services, I'm sure this will sit in "beta" for some time...


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2005)

Interesting example, Stephen. I was wondering what the margin of error was. I linked my GPS with this, and uploaded my "Home" waypoint. It put it right in my driveway where I marked it. The error couln't have been by more than 3 feet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> unfortunatley, my system can't run the software without some distortion


I am interested on how well it runs with a state of the art computer? Anyone...Greg I think I remember you getting a computer with nitrous. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's your bandwidth that makes the biggest difference. At work, the screen draws very quickly, but at home (newer PC) and with only a ~1 mbps DSL it is noticeably slower. Still very useable and with the pro-speed DSL I'll be getting soon (up to 3 mbps) it should work really well.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be Greg is right, it seems a little better on my work laptop while I'm at work than it does when I'm at home using DSL through the wireless router.  Its not a really big difference in my case but the laptop is brand new.  It works pretty smooth and really isn't much different then my work desktop which is much more powerful.

Greg, you'll have to let us know if its better with the pro DSL..


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

i have cable with a very fast download connection.  whereas my computer only has 128 RAM on a 666Mhz, i say it's the comp as my download speeds are really fast compared to other connections i have used.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

allow me to clarify, the "drawing" is pretty fast except when i add multiples layers such as buildings, roads, and other features.  however, i am reciving "splotches" in which certain sections of the map are not viewable or are not easily viewable.  that seems to be the limitation i was referring to as when i free up resources i get slightly better imaging results.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's the best bandwdith meter I've found:

http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html?tag=cnetfd.dir

Again, I usually hover around 1 mbps.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's the best bandwdith meter I've found:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html?tag=cnetfd.dir
> 
> Again, I usually hover around 1 mbps.



it said i had 3.1 mbps but that doesnt real mean anything to me because i dont even know what it means :dunce:


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

fwiw as a point of comparison, 1531.5 Kbps with three internet applications running in the background.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 11, 2005)

I got 1.5 mbps


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 11, 2005)

Any idea why I can't run google earth in dirctx mode? I have to run it in openGL.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2005)

3845.4 kbps here at work. Not too shabby.
Still can't download GoogleEarth, though.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

*Virtual Earth*

Very interesting. Check this out:

http://www.virtualearth.com/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Virtual Earth*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Very interesting. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.virtualearth.com/


That looks to be a big step up from google earth.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Virtual Earth*



			
				ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. And it will only cost $1,499.99....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Virtual Earth*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Very interesting. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.virtualearth.com/



Ick, it mentions using IE for viewing.  There's a pretty good chance that it will only be compatible with IE being that its a product of Microsoft...


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Googel Earth Plus?


Thanks for the spelling error, Stephen. Searches on *"googel earth"* is by far the most popular search phrase that is sending people here this month (over 1,000 referrels). :blink:


----------



## Stephen (Jul 19, 2005)

ROFL!

Oh my word. That's... um... wow. :blink:

-Stephen


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

You guys still playing around with this? Nice shot of the Chin.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

Greylock


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 14, 2005)

Have any of you guys bought the Pro option? Alot of the places that I check out have such poor resolution. Does the Pro option have more places with good resolution?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys bought the Pro option? Alot of the places that I check out have such poor resolution. Does the Pro option have more places with good resolution?


I think the res is all the same no matter what option you have.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> You guys still playing around with this? Nice shot of the Chin.



I stopped playing with it when I had almost all of the ski areas in the North East placemarked and the program crashed causing to me to loose all the ones I entered since my last save! :angry:

Here's the ones I managed to save if anyone is interested:
http://skiing.bvibert.com/misc/ski.kmz


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW..you spent some time on that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

I saw this on the SR Message Board. Someone put together a layer of ski areas for Google Earth. You can now quickly visit different ski areas to do fly-overs:

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/download.php?Number=201557


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I saw this on the SR Message Board. Someone put together a layer of ski areas for Google Earth. You can now quickly visit different ski areas to do fly-overs:
> 
> http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/download.php?Number=201557



WOW, a lot of work there.  I gave up on mine after loosing a bunch when Google Earth crashed.  It wasn't anywhere near as involved as the one you posted either.  The thing I like more about the one that I was doing is that is is easily sorted by State.  Here's the link if anyone is interested:
http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/misc/ski.kmz


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - yours is cool, B. You should finish that up!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, maybe I will if I get any time.  I just got discouraged when I lost about 10 areas after Google Earth crashed.  It took me a long time too because I'm not very scientific about it.  I just go to the general area of a ski mountain and then scroll around until I find what looks like ski trails.  I'd been using the AZ list of resorts to make sure I got them all...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2005)

Checked them out today for the first time in awhile and they had some updates for the first time that I have seen. A few new areas look to be in a higher res. I wish they would update the year that they were taken.


----------



## RIDEr (Dec 4, 2005)

It's about 2 years old since the shopping plaza down the street from me was torn down, but listed when searching my condo.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2005)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> It's about 2 years old since the shopping plaza down the street from me was torn down, but listed when searching my condo.


I think google said it was more like 4 years old..time for an update.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2005)

THey've got some new pics up- Sunapee's a lot higher res than before.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 5, 2006)

Attn: Mac Users

Google has finally came out with a beta version for OS X (10.4) of  Google Earth  

Happy Days!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump

  fboweb.com   now offers flight tracking on google earth with only 1 minute updates.  Very cool.  If you have trouble with the downloaded tracking file, just change the extension to .kml.  Enjoy!!!!!  I'm tracking my wife's family's progress back to Norway as we speak.


If you don't have a particular flight to track and want to check it out you can click on  this link  and pick an airport (They have Logan and JFK) to download the inbound traffic file.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> fboweb.com   now offers flight tracking on google earth with only 1 minute updates.  Very cool.  If you have trouble with the downloaded tracking file, just change the extension to .kml.  Enjoy!!!!!  I'm tracking my wife's family's progress back to Norway as we speak.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty cool, too bad they blocked Google Earth here at work so I can't check it out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 28, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty cool, too bad they blocked Google Earth here at work so I can't check it out.




Here are some snapshots of JFK's inbound flights around 8 last night:


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2006)

Imagery for New Hampshire has been updated. Flying around the White Mountains is way cooler now...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 11, 2006)

burke was included with the new hampshire upgrade, sweet. the upgrade cuts off wildcat but mount washington looks real nice.


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 11, 2006)

Parts of Chittenden County, Vermont were also included in the latest update...now I'm trying to figure out exactly when the picture was taken and whether or not my car is in the lot at work...


----------



## Jonni (Sep 12, 2006)

My house is on there in NH, but there's a cloud over it....:-(


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 12, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> Parts of Chittenden County, Vermont were also included in the latest update...now I'm trying to figure out exactly when the picture was taken and whether or not my car is in the lot at work...


Me too. There is a car that is the right color in the spot where I normally park, but I'm not sure if it's mine because I only work a few months a year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow!  Those images are great!  We should start placemarking some spots...Greg is there an easy way to integrate Bviberts and your ski info page to G.E.?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> burke was included with the new hampshire upgrade, sweet. the upgrade cuts off wildcat but mount washington looks real nice.



I'm sitting here wondering why I'm having trouble finding Wildcat.  Have you ever typed wildcat into the business area of G.E. while zoomed around the MWV?  They got it all wrong....at least from what I can remember.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Greg is there an easy way to integrate Bviberts and your ski info page to G.E.?



Have you seen the Ski Area Locator Map?  I know it's not quite a fun as Google Earth, but some of the info there came from my .kmz file linked to earlier in this thread.  All the data had to be converted from the .kmz format to a format that was easier to read with the mapper code though, so I don't think there's an easy way to bring that complete set of data back into Google Earth...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Have you seen the Ski Area Locator Map?




Of course.....that's what I meant!  If you loved us, you would get to work on it ASAP.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

Some areas in CT have been updated as well. Ski areas like the mighty Ski Sundown are visible in slighty higher resolution:







Based on the status of my development, I would date the imagery as sometime last summer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2006)

I really wish they would develop that steeper side to the right of gunbarrel.


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2006)

Maine imagery is much improved as well:

*Saddleback:*





*Sunday River:*





*Sugarloaf/USA:*


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2008)

They updated pics of my area.....Not sure of others but the res looks alot better.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

Google earth is a good way to kill a couple hours..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 19, 2008)

If you save an image you can then use the sharpening tool in whatever image software is on your puter to improve it. I suppose it does depend on the quality of the software. It doesn't helpl low res images like Sundown but ones like Saddleback can be improved. I use the cropping tool alot as well.

Here are two improved version with very easy tweaking. Compare these with Greg's  "naked image uploads" in his post and I hope they look improved. Very easy to do.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 19, 2008)

Don't know if this has been covered, but in the preferences for GE there's a setting that's how much of what you're viewing is in sharp, high-quality. Normally it's just an area in the middle of the screen and the edges of the image drop into lower-res.


----------

